# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل التوبة تسقط الحد؟

## المصريين

السلام عليكم :

كمثال : امراة ثيب ارتكبت جريمة الزنا ثم تابت توبة نصوحة هل يسط ذلك عنها حد الرجم؟

وهل تكون كما لاذنب لها؟ وهل يجوز الزواج منها؟ أم حكمها حكم المعدومة؟

ارجو نقل أقوال الفقهاء في ذلك ان وجد وجزاكم الله خيرا"..

----------


## المصريين

هل من مجيب؟؟

فاني في حاجة الى الرد ..

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

الحد إذا وصل إلى الحاكم فلا يسقط إلا القصاص في القتل إن عفى أهل القتيل  و لا تسقط الحدود بالتوبة اجماعا.
. 

أما التوبة النصوح فتجب ما قبلها قال تعالى : والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاماً . يضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة ويخلد فيه مهاناً . إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل عملا صالحا فأولئك يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات وكان الله غفورا رحيماً . ومن تاب وعمل صالحا فإنه يتوب إلى الله متاباً.

فإذا لم يصل الحد إلى الحاكم فالتوبة النصوح تكفي و ليستر الانسان نفسه و للمزيد انظر هذه الفتوى    http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/47834

----------


## المصريين

السلام عليكم :

وجدت هذه الأقوال على الشبكة :

اختلف الفقهاء في التوبة من الزنا والسرقة والشرب في سقوط الحد قبل القبض عليه:
*الرأي الاول**:* 
*هو راي الحنفية والمالكية والظاهرية واحد الرايين للشافعي ،ويذهب هذا الراي الى عدم سقوط هذه الحدود بالتوبة واحتجوا بمايلي:*
*1-* *أن الامر بالحد في هذه الثلاثة عام يشمل من تاب ومن لم يتب ،ولم يات الاستثناء منه ،فاسقاط الحد عن التائب منها اهمال للنص اذ هو تخصيص له من غير دليل ،والتوبة المذكورة في اية السرقة انما هي توبة من بعد اقامة الحد، فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"اذا قطعت يد السارق فتاب سبقته يده الى الجنة وان لم يتب سبقته يده الى النار".*
*2-* *أن النبي اقام الحد على اللذين جاءوا لتطهير انفسهم باقامة الحد عليهم ، فانهم ماجاءوا كذلك الا وهم تائبون حق التوبة : وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في امراة اقام عليها الحد:"لقد تابت توبة لو قسمت على سبعين من اهل المدينة لوسعتهم"*
*3-* *وفوق ذلك الحد كفارة للذنب في الدنيا ،والكفارات تجب مع التوبة ، فان من ظاهر من امراته ثم تاب فاراد مسها ،فانه لايمسها الا اذا اتى بكفارة من أن ظاهر حاله انه تاب توبة نصوحا عما ارتكب.*
*4-* *انه لاوجه لاسقاط الحد عن الزاني والسارق والشارب اذا تابوا قبل القدرة عليهم الا القياس على المحارب وهو قياس مع الفارق ،لان المحاربة مجاهرة بالعصيان وانقضاض على الدولة ،فاذا تابو قبل القدرة عليهم ذهبت المغالبة وانقطع السير في الجريمة ،فهي جريمة مستمرة تنتهي بانقطاعها .اما العقوبة في السرقة والزنا والشرب فهي على امر وقع وتم وبتمامه استحق العقاب ، ثم من جهة اخرى فالتوبة في حد المحاربة لهادليل مادي وهو اغماد السيوف والخضوع فصح أن يبنى على الدليل المادي سقوط العقاب ،من غير ذهاب الاثار بالنسبة للافراد فيقتص منهم ،اما التوبة في الزنا والشرب والسرقة امر معنوي لامادي ولم يقم دليل مادي على التوبة.*
*الراي الثاني:* 
*هو راي الحنابلة وبعض الشافعية ،ويذهب هذا الراي الى أن التوبة من الزنا والسرقة والشرب قبل القبض عليهم تسقط عنهم الحد ،واحتجوا في ذلك بما يلي:*
*1-* *أن الله تعالى قال: "واللذين ياتيانها منكم فاذوهما فان تابا واصلحا فاعرضوا عنهما" والضمير في ياتيانها يعود على الفاحشة في قوله تعالى:"واللاتي ياتين من الفاحشة من نسائكم فاستشهدوا عليهم اربعة منكم فان شهدوا فامسكوهن في البيوت حتى يتوفاهن الموت او يجعل لهن سبيلا" وهاتان الايتان محكمتان لايوجد مايدل على نسخهما /ومضمون الاية المذكورة هنا اولا أن التوبة توجب الاعراض عن الايذاء ،وهو الذي نص عليه قوله تعالى: "الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة ولاتاخذكم بهما رافة في دين الله" وهذا هو الحد فالاعراض عنه واجب بعد التوبة.*
*2-* *قوله تعالى في حد السرقة بع ذكر القطع : "فمن تاب من بعد ظلمه واصلح فان الله يتوب عليه" وان ذكر هذا بعد العقاب الذي قررته الاية التي سبقتها يكون بمقام الاستثناء الذكور في اية المحاربة .*
*3-* *ماورد في الاثار الصحاح أن التوبة تجب ماقبلها سواء كان ذلك من العقوبات الدنيوية او الاخروية فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "التائب عن ذنبه كمن لاذنب له" .*
*4-* *أن القران نص على سقوط عقوبة المحارب بالتوبة قبل القبض عليه وجريمة المحاربة اشد الجرائم فتكا بالمجتمع في معناها تحوي جرائم وتتعدد بتعدد فرائسها ،وع ذلك فتح فيها باب التوبة قبل القبض فاذا كانت التوبة تسقط اشد الحدود فاولى أن يكون لها اثر بالنسبة لما دونها.*
*الراي الثالث**:*
*ذهب الى هذا الراي ابن تيمية ووافقه عليه ابن القيم وهم يرون أن العقوبة تطهر من المعصية وان التوبة تطهر وتسقط العقوبة به في الجرائم التي تمس حق الله، فمن تاب من جريمة من هذه الجرائم سقطت عقوبته الا اذا راى الجاني نفسه أن يتطهر بالعقوبة فان اختار أن يعاقب عوقب بالرغم من توبته.*

*ثالثا: اثر التوبة في اسقاط حد القذف:*
*اتفق الفقهاء على أن التوبة في حد القذف لاتسقط الجلد لانه قد تعلق بحق عبد يجب صون كرامته ، ومايتعلق بكرامة العبد لاتسقطه التوبة عن المرتكب لانه التوبة لاتسقط حقوق العباد الا بعفوهم. ولكن اذا تاب واحسن التوبة يرى ابو حنيفة أن شهادة القاذف لاتقبل لقوله تعالى: "ولاتقبلوا لهم شهادة ابدا "اما عند المالكية والشافعية فهي تقبل اذا تاب توبة نصوح ، لان الابدية في الاجابة مقيدة بحال الاستمرار على الفسق ولذلك ذكر بعدها الحكم عليه بانه فاسق.*

*رابعا: اثر التوبة في اسقاط حد الردة وحد ترك الصلاة المكتوبة كسلا:*
*الناظر الى الحدود يرى أن حد الردة وحد ترك الصلاة يختلفان عن الحدود الاخرى ،فان الحدود الاخرىة شرعت عقوبة على فعل قد ارتكبه الانسان ،اما في الردة وترك الصلاة فالذي يحدث اجتناب وترك فشرع الحدان للحمل على الفعل ،فان تابا قبل القبض او بعد القبض فقد حصل المقصود ،فلهذا تقبل توبتهما قبل القبض وبعده ،ولذا قال الله تعالى:"قل للذين كفروا أن ينتهوا يغفر الله لهم ماقد سلف". فالكارفون الاصليون يغفر الله لهم بالاسلام ولايقضون مافاتهم من صوم وصلاة ، اما المرتدون فاذا تابو غفر الله لهم وطولبوا بقضاء ماتركوه من صلاة وصوم ،وتاركوا الصلاة كسلا يغفر الله لهم بالتوبة ويطالبو بقضاء مافاتهم على الراجح لانهم كانوا كعترفين بوجوبه عليهم وترفع عنهم عقوبة الترك والتاخير بحصول المقصود.*
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وهو على مذهب الامام احمد:
*العقوبات التي تقام من حد أو تعزير إما أن يثبت سببها بالبينة مثل قيام البينة بأنه زنى أو سرق أو شرب فهذا إذا أظهر التوبة لم يوثق بها، ولو درئ الحد بإظهار هذا لم يقم حد؛ فإنه كل من تقام عليه البينة يقول: قد تبت، وإن كان تائبا في الباطن كان الحد مكفرا وكان مأجورا على صبره.* 
*وأما إذا جاء هو بنفسه فاعترف وجاء تائبا فهذا لا يجب أن يقام عليه الحد في ظاهر مذهب أحمد نص عليه في غير موضع وهي من مسائل التعليق، واحتج لهذا بعدة أحاديث ،وحديث الذي قال : { أصبت حدا فأقمه علي فأقيمت الصلاة } يدخل في هذا لأنه جاء تائبا، وإن شهد على نفسه كما شهد به ماعز، والغامدية* 
*وإذا اختار إقامة الحد أقيم عليه وإلا فلا . كما في حديث ماعز : { فهلا تركتموه ؟ } والغامدية ردها مرة بعد مرة . فالإمام والناس ليس عليهم إقامة الحد على مثل هذا ؛ ولكن هو إذا طلب ذلك أقيم عليه كالذي يذنب سرا ،وليس على أحد أن يقيم عليه حدا : لكن إذا اختار هو أن يعترف ويقام عليه الحد أقيم وإن لم يكن تائبا،وهذا كقتل الذي ينغمس في العدو هو مما يرفع الله به درجته كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : { لقد تابت توبة لو تابها صاحب مكس لغفر له وهل وجدت أفضل من أن جادت بنفسها لله } .*
*ومن ثم ذَهب من ذَهب من علماء السلف إلى أن من حق الإمام أو القاضي أن يسقط الحد بالتوبة إذا ظهرت أماراتها، وهو ما رجحه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والمحقق ابن القيم*
*كما يرى فريق من المذهب الشافعي بأن التوبة لا تسقط الحد.*

ما اتفق عليه الفقهاء في التوبة :

اتفق الفقهاء على أن الحدود إذا رفعت إلى ولي الأمر أو نائبه القاضي ثم تاب المتهم عن جريمته بعد ذلك لم يسقط الحد عنه بل يجب إقامة الحد عليه سواء كان قاطع طريق أم لصاً أم زانياً أم قاذفاً أو خلافهم فلا يجوز تعطيل الحدود لا بعفو ولا شفاعة لأن الجريمة تمس مصلحة الجماعة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (تعافوا الحدود فيما بينكم فما بلغني من حد فقد وجب)! وقد اتفق الفقهاء على قبول توبة الجاني (قاطع الطريق) قبل قدرة السلطان عليه ودليلهم على ذلك صريح قوله تعالى: {إلا الذين تابوا من قبل أن تقدروا عليهم فاعلموا أن الله عفو رحيم}. 

*ما اختلف عليه الفقهاء في التوبة :* 

وأما ما عدا ذلك من الحدود فثمة خلاف بين الفقهاء في مدى تأثير التوبة قبل القدرة، فذهب بعض الحنابلة إلى أن التوبة لها أثر عام يسري على كافة الحدود ولا يقتصر على الحرابة فهؤلاء يرون أن غرض العقوبة يكمن أساساً في إصلاح الجاني قبل ردع غيره! وقد استدلوا على ذلك بقول الله تعالى: {فمن تاب من بعد ظلمه وأصلح فإن الله يتوب عليه}، ومع أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد حد الغامدية وماعز رغم إظهارهما لتوبتهما فيما تمثل ذلك في اعترافهما، علماً بأن آية الجلد للزانين لم تستثن من العقوبة من تاب منها؟ فإن النص القرآني سالف الذكر واضح ولكن من الضرورة بمكان التمييز بين العقوبة الحدية والتعزيرية لأن التوبة في الجرائم التي تمس حق الله والتي تمس الحق الخاص بالأفراد لا تسقط العقوبة لأن إسقاطها من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى تعطيل من الناحية العملية لإقامة الحدود وسوف يلجأ كل جان بادعائه التوبة متخذاً منها ذريعة لإفلاته من العقاب! أما التوبة في العقوبة التعزيرية فإذا كان التعزير حقاً لله تعالى كما من باشر امرأة أجنبية دون جماع كعناق وخلوة بها ونحوها فيسقط بالتوبة، كما يسقط بعفو القاضي. 
وأما إذا كان التعزير حقاً للإنسان كالشتم في حقه أو السب والضرب بغير حق فلا يسقط بالتوبة كما لا يسقط بعفو القاضي إلا أن يصفح المعتدى عليه! فالحقوق الشخصية لا تسقط إلا إذا أسقطها أصحابها لأن حقوق الآدميين لا تسقط بالتوبة ما لم ترد المظالم لأصحابها.[1]


*رأي ابن القيم ( من الحنابلة )* 

وقد ذهب بعض العلماء إلى أن توبة الجاني تسقط الحد عنه وتكون سببا للتجاوز عنه وإخلاء سبيله. واستدل هؤلاء بقوله تعالى بعد آية المحاربة {إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ} (سورة المائدة 34).. وحجتهم في ذلك أن القرآن نص على سقوط عقوبة المحارب بالتوبة، وجريمة الحرابة هي أشد الجرائم. فإذا دفعت التوبة عن المحارب عقوبته، كان من الأولى أن تدفع التوبة عقوبة ما دون الحرابة من الجرائم، وأنَّ القرآن لما جاء بعقوبة الزنا الأولى رتب على التوبة منع العقوبة، وذلك قوله تعالى {وَالَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنْكُمْ فَآذُوهُمَا فَإِنْ تَابَا وَأَصْلَحَا فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمَا}(سورة النساء16).. وذكر القرآن حدّ السارق وأتبعه بذكر التوبة في قوله تعالى {فَمَنْ تَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ظُلْمِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِ} (سورة الأنفال 38).
وقد أيد ابن القيم هذا الرأي ودافع عنه بقوله: "وأما اعتبار توبة المحارب قبل القدرة عليه دون غيره، فيقال أين في نصوص الشارع هذا التفريق، بل نصه على اعتبار توبة المحارب قبل القدرة عليه. إما من باب التنبيه على اعتبار توبة غيره بطريق الأولى. فإنه إذا دفعت توبته عنه حد حرابة مع شدة ضررها وتعديه. فلأن تدفع التوبة ما دون حد الحراب بطريق الأولى والأخرى. وقد قال اللّه تعالى {قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ يَنْتَهُوا يُغْفَرْ لَهُمْ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ} (سورة الأنفال 38). وقال النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: "التائب من الـذنب كمن لا ذنب له" واللّه تعالى جعل الحدود عقوبة لأرباب الجـرائم ورفع العقوبة عن التائب شرعا وقدرا، فليس في شرع اللّه وقدره عقوبة تائب البتة، وفي الصحيحين من حديث أنس قـال: كنت مع النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم فجاء رجل وقال يا رسول اللّه: " إنـما أصبت حدا فأقمه علي قال: ولم يسأله عنه فحضرت الصلاة فصلى مع النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم، فلما قضى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصلاة، قام إليه الرجل فقال: يا رسول اللّه إني أصبت حدا فأقم فيَّ كتاب الله قال: ليس قد صليت معنا، قال نعم، قال فإن اللّه تعالى قد غفر لك ذنبك". قال ابن القيم: "فهذا لما جاء تائبا بنفسه - من غير أن يطلب - غفر الله له، ولم يقم عليه الحد الذي اعترف به، وهو أحد القولين في المسألة، وهو إحدى الروايتين عن أحمد، وهو الصواب.. فإن قيل فماعز جاء تائبا، والغامدية جاءت تائبة وأقام عليهما الحد قيل لا ريب في ذلك، وبهما احتج أصحاب القول الآخر، وسألت شيخا عن ذلك فأجاب بما مضمونه أن الحد مطهر وأن التوبة مطهرة، وهما اختاروا التطهير بالحد على التطهير بمجرد التوبة وأبيا إلا أن يطهرا بالحد، فأجابهما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ذلك وأرشد إلى اختيار التطهير بالتوبة على التطهير بالحد، فقال في حق ماعز: "هلا تركتموه يتوب فيتوب الله عليه".. ولو تعين الحد بعد التوبة لما جاز تركه، بل الإمام مخير بين أن يتركه كما قال -لصاحب الحد الذي اعترف به-: "اذهب فقد غفر الله لك"، وبين أن يقيمه كما أقامه على ماعز والغامدية لما اختارا إقامة الحدّ وأبيا إلا التطهير به، ولذلك ردهما النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم مرارا وهما يأبيان إلا إقامته عليهما ثم يقول: "وهذا المسلك وسط بين مسلك من يقول لا تجوز إقامته بعد التوبة البتة، وبين مسلك من يقول تجوز إقامته بعد التوبة. ومن مسلك من يقول لا أثر للتوبة في إسقاطه البتة، وإذا تأملت السنة رأيتها لا تدل إلا على هذا القول الوسط .
لكنه إذا أخذ بهذا الرأي الذي يسقط الحد بالتوبة. فإنه ينبغي أن يراعى ما يأتي:
أ- أن يكون ذلك فيما يتعلق بحق اللّه تعالى كشرب الخمر مثلا ولا يكون مما يمس حق الأفراد، كالقتل أو الضرب، فلا بد في ذلك من عفو أصحابهما.
ب- أن تكون تلك التوبة عن الجريمة الأولى، فإذا عاد إلى انحرافه مرة أخرى وضبط وادعى التوبة، فينبغي أن يعاد النظر في قبول توبته حتى لا يتعطل القضاء، أو يستهين بحدود الله تعالى، فقد يكون كاذبا قد خدع القضاء بها أولا فلا يخدعه ثانياً؛ لأن فعله هذا يثبت أن التوبة الأولى لم تكن صحيحة. لأن شرط التوبة الصحيحة، التي تقبل الغفران ألا يقع الشخص في الفعل الذي تاب منه مرة أخرى، ولا شك أن الثانية من نوع الأولى ولا فرق بينهما، ثم إن النفس إذا تمرست بالمعصية أحاطت بها واستولت عليها، ولذلك قال اللّه تعالى {بَلَى مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ فَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ}. (سورة البقرة 81)

أردت المراجع لكلام الفقهاء في هذه المسألة وطلبت ذلك من كاتب الموضوع ولكنه لم يجيب!!

أرجوا من له المام أو معرفة بصحة نسبة هذه الأقوال أو مرجعها فليفيديني ..

وجزاكم الله خيرا"..

----------

